# Essendon Melbourne



## FJRiley (Oct 22, 2012)

When I move to Melbourne I've been thinking of this suburb because it looks quite nice, anyone here live there because I'd like to know what it's like.

Shops, Transport and so on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, I used to live in the suburb next to Essendon approx 12 years ago and Essendon was the area to be in. It has everything and is close to public transport, the airport and the city. I don't believe it's changed, as in, everyone still wants to move there


----------

